# ISO fig desserts



## texasgirl (May 6, 2005)

I thought that I had found a fig pie or cake or something in here, now I can't find it. Am I going crazy??





My mil absolutely loves figs and I was telling her that I found something, now, I think I may have lied to her. Can someone tell me that I'm not losing my mind, PLEASE????


----------



## Alix (May 6, 2005)

Is this it? 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6852&highlight=figs


----------



## jkath (May 6, 2005)

I have a recipe for a lovely fig pie - I haven't posted it yet, but will try to by this weekend


----------



## sarah (May 7, 2005)

i posted a fig dessert here some days ago,you can find it here
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9773


----------



## texasgirl (May 7, 2005)

Thanks you guys, I thought I was going crazy.
Jkath, can't wait to get the one for the pie too.


----------



## jkath (May 7, 2005)

(This recipe is from James McNair's Pie Cookbook. I love his recipes!!!)
I use refrigerated pie crusts, even though the cookbook stresses that you must always make your own. I like pillsburys, so that's what I use.)

*Fresh Fig & Thyme Pie*

2 Pie Crusts (I like Pillsbury's refrigerated pie crusts)
5 c. stemmed & quartered fresh figs (about 40 med. sized figs)
3/4 c. granulated sugar
6 Tbsp. AP flour
1 Tbsp. fresh thyme leaves
2 Tbsp. freshly squeezed lemon juice (very important that it's not bottled juice)
2 Tbsp. butter, cut into small pieces (unsalted is better)
1 egg white, lightly beaten
1 egg, lightly beaten with 2 Tbsp heavy cream for glazing
granulated sugar for sprinkling

Preheat oven to 425.
Put first crust into pie pan.
In a bowl, toss figs, sugar, flour, thyme and lemon juice.
Transfer to the pie crust, mounding mixture slightly in the center. Dot with butter.
Moisten edges of pie shell with beaten egg white and cover with top crust. Flute edges. Cut air vents in shell and brush the crust with the egg glaze and sprinkle with sugar.
Bake 15 minutes. Reduce the oven temp to 350 and cook until golden brown, about 45 minutes longer. Serve warm or at room temp.


----------



## texasgirl (May 7, 2005)

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you.


----------

